# XFX 6770 OR ASUS 550ti



## Shibaprasad (Dec 12, 2011)

This two cards are available for me, which one should I buy?

Is it ok for BF3 MW3?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 12, 2011)

which psu you have? and budget?


----------



## Shibaprasad (Dec 12, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> which psu you have? and budget?



Seasonic S1 2II 520W

local shop price

XFX HD 6770-7000/-
Asus 550ti-8200/-


----------



## vaibhav23 (Dec 12, 2011)

Get the sapphire/MSI HD 6790-8.2k
Performs a lot better than the 550ti


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 12, 2011)

The 550ti is slightly better in performance, but the real world difference would be negligible. Also the HD 6770 consumes lesser power..so long term savings + its cheaper.

My vote goes for HD 6770 between the two cards you mentioned. But please avoid XFX. Get the sapphire HD 6770 its available for 7k @ theitwares.com

If you are considering a card worth 8.2k spend 400 more and get the HD 6790 @ 8.6k or the HD 6850 @ 9.3k. Much better cards


----------



## Shibaprasad (Dec 12, 2011)

Why not XFX?


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 12, 2011)

^^ because of bad build quality of XFS cards which are being sold in India & the pathetic after sales service provided by their importer/ re-distributor.


----------



## Shibaprasad (Dec 12, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ because of bad build quality of XFS cards which are being sold in India & the pathetic after sales service provided by their importer/ re-distributor.



can you suggest me some Kolkata shop for sapphire HD 6770 or HD 6850(plz provide phone no)


----------



## Tenida (Dec 12, 2011)

You can find MSI/Sapphire HD6770 at MD Computers or Vedant Computers.
Welcome To M D COMPUTERS PVT.LTD


----------



## ksharp (Dec 13, 2011)

i went today at MD for my friends 6770. 
buy the MSI version for 6.5k.....

Never buy the GTX550ti... the 460 was way better


----------



## vaibhav23 (Dec 13, 2011)

GRAPHIC CARDS - ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::
get the 6790 for 7.9k from MD Computers


----------

